# Power draw bar plans?



## HellawellCustoms (Jun 30, 2018)

Was looking for an alternative solution to manually changing tools on my pm25 precision matthews mill. I've broken my wrist twice and changing the tools has been putting in work on the good ole wrists. Anyways I came across a guide on cnccookbook that recommended a set of plans for sale. (http://home.insightbb.com/~joevicar3/cheap_drawbar.htm)  delete link if not allowed.

Anyways i ordered and it's been a day and still no email. Has anyone ordered these plans before? Looks like the last update was in 2006 so the site seems to be pretty old I tried sending an email to ask the seller and got an invalid email.


----------



## aliva (Jul 1, 2018)

Don't waste your money on plans it's pretty straight forward to build. Send me a pm and I'll gladly walk you thru it. I made mine with a 3/8" CP butterfly impact , some 1/4 tubing, springs, pneumatic push buttons. The only item that was harder to find was the flow control valves. Check Stan's YouTube channel he has a great tutorial on the plumbing   https://www.youtube.com/user/shadonhkw


----------



## Eddyde (Jul 1, 2018)

While I've never ordered those plans I have ordered stuff from vendors that dont send stuff right away. Also, it looks like a "one man" operation, might be on vacation, I'd wait a couple of days then file a claim with PayPal.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 1, 2018)

I'd suggest watch several builds on YouTube videos, there are nice ones homemade , the picture on the plans look pretty good and straight forward. Some over complicate the build with two cylinders and double springs . I'm hoping to do my own version sometime .


----------



## TomS (Jul 1, 2018)

I did a quick Google search and got a return of dozens of images as well as drawings.  Certainly you can find enough info to build a power drawbar.


----------



## coffmajt (Jul 1, 2018)

I built one of these for my Grizzly knee mill and have been very happy with the results.  I did add a Harbor Freight oiler and regulator to the inlet side and it works great.  If you would like pictures I will be happy to send them to you.  I even made my own springs after watching some you tube videos on how to do that and it was easier than I had been expecting == Good machining = you will wonder why you waited so long to make one == Jack


----------



## shooter123456 (Aug 2, 2018)

Are you looking for one that uses a wrench on the draw bar, or one that uses a pneumatic cylinder pushing on springs?  

If its the latter, I can send you the 3D model of the one I made for my PM-25.  

I have some info about it here: https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/new-pm-25mv-mill.65939/page-2


----------



## vidio1 (Aug 3, 2018)

I've built those plans as well. Works good. It's been a few years now without problems.


----------

